# Can't Concentrate on anything!



## justforfun1222 (Feb 6, 2013)

I am so confused and unhappy as to what to do about my current situation with my husband, and want out so badly, that I cannot seem to concentrate on anything else but that. I am currently in school at the age of 44 which is not an easy thing to begin with and I am seeking a Paralegal Associates so there is a ton of studying involved, which means I need to concentrate.. My situation with my husband cannot be fixed until I get done with school in September, so anyone have any suggestions on how to get my brain back on task and off of how unhappy I am? I am in IC and that does not seem to be helping me much with this, and I am on ADD medication now, since I was recently diagnosed with it, I was hoping that would help, it does with me getting some things done and finishing them, but not with my school work! HELP!!


----------

